# Help with body shape chart?



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

I think I asked something about my body shape here before but no one could really tell with the pic I had. This chart has a lot of options but I can't really tell which one I am. P.S., ignore how weird my face looks here lol


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks like cello to me. Nice shape to your body anyway.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I'd say Hourglass


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

You look like you have the cello body type


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Cello.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

Hmm that's interesting because the site says that cellos are usually plus-sized and I'm small. But if we're talking about just shape not size I kinda see it.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

She's not a cello, she's a lollipop.

---

Oh man the things you'd never think you'd say.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

Sacrieur said:


> She's not a cello, she's a lollipop.
> 
> Oh man the things you'd never think you'd say.


Lol that sounds more accurate, I feel like I'm between a lollipop and a vase.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

EternallyRestless said:


> Lol that sounds more accurate, I feel like I'm *between a lollipop and a vase.*


Yes, I was just about to post this. Your body doesn't seem quite round enough in the hip area to be a cello.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Cello


----------



## pastelsound (Dec 27, 2012)

you have a tiny waist :3 i'd say vase or hourglass. not cello because your shoulders are not that broad. I'm leaning towards vase because your legs seem to be on the shorter side

that picture tho, apple and bell are like 30 lbs heavier than the rest..


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

pastelsound said:


> you have a tiny waist :3 i'd say vase or hourglass. not cello because your shoulders are not that broad. I'm leaning towards vase because your legs seem to be on the shorter side


Well thanks  And yeah I think I agree with vase, I'm only 5'2 so that's probably why my legs look shorter lol


----------

